# Merlit was my Flemish giant



## ubrch (Jan 2, 2012)

Merlit was my Flemish giant. She usually thunders down from the shelves of her hutch when I come with breakfast, but yesterday morning she just sat there, breathing heavily. The vet said she had a mild respiratory infection, and gas. 

She ate all her medicine for the vet, and all her critical care food. I fed her with a syringe that afternoon. She began defecating that evening, and I thought she was getting better. When I woke up the next morning to make her food she was dead. She was five years old.

She was bonded to her brother. I wrapped her head in cloth, and laid the body in the hutch for him, before taking it back to the vet. He sniffed her, and sat beside her for a period of time. I think he understands that she is dead.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 2, 2012)

ray:


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww I'm so sorry


----------



## wendymac (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 2, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Our Commander Bun-Bun had the same problem and we thought we'd turned the corner, but she passed in the night too.She was only six. No amount of time is ever enough. Rest in peace big girl.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 2, 2012)

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 2, 2012)

So sad, I'm sorry to hear that .


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

:rip:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry about your bunny.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 3, 2012)

There is nothing that can prepare you for that kind of shock. When you think they are getting better and you lose them. My heart and prayers are with you. I wish I was closer to help you through this, so many good RO friends came on line and emailed me when Benjamin passed away suddenly on Boxing Day. Again I am so,so sorry for your lose.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 5, 2012)

ray:


----------



## IlianaK. (Jan 5, 2012)

condolences to the bunny died and you do not worry because everything will be okay


----------



## IlianaK. (Jan 5, 2012)

Do not worry everything will be okay


----------



## IlianaK. (Jan 5, 2012)

Î'm so sorry


----------

